# Consumo de un transformador



## jomainbe (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Leyendo un artículo sobre el famoso consumo de los aparatos en stand-by me asaltó una duda. Supongamos una fuente de alimentación. Como todos sabemos la primera fase de una fuente clásica es el transformador. Éste se compone en su versión básica de dos bobinas: la A, conectada a 220V y la B, que recibe la energía de la A por inducción y rebaja la tensión a aproximadamente la requerida por el aparato que hay que alimentar. Puesto que la bobina A siempre está conectada a 220V siempre está consumiendo, puesto que se comporta como una resistencia. Por eso se calienta aunque no haya nada conectado. Mi duda es: el consumo de este transformador (y por extensión toda la fuente) ¿es siempre la misma independientemente de si está alimentando un aparato o no y de cuánto consuma éste? La lógica me dice que no, puesto que si no no servirán de nada las características de ahorro de energía de un ordenador, por ejemplo. Pero me gustaría que alguien me aclarara un poco ésto.

Gracias.


----------



## hellfull (Jul 14, 2010)

esa es la duda que tambien tengo yo desde hace tiempo...
pero como en una bobina la potencia es reactiva por lo que pasa con el desfase de la corriente en ellas,pues yo creo que no se consume nada,solo la de la resistencia que posea.pero si te pones a calcular la potencia disipada por la resistencia es enorme jajaja
asi que aver si alguien explica algo un poco 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

No no consumen lo mismo.

Al conectarla hacen un pequeño pico de consumo que se llama corriente de magnetización , luego baja bastante. Lo que deberías tomar en cuenta , sin consumo , no es la resistencia ohmica , sino la impedancia a la corriente alterna de 50 Hz (que es mucho mayor).

El consumo en vacío andará por el 7 % más o menos. Y depende además de las pérdidas en el cobre y las pérdidas en el hierro , ambas producen calor , y eso consume .

Saludos !


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 14, 2010)

El  consumo de un transformador no es el mismo en carga que en vacío.
Pero para calcular el consumo no basta solo con considerar el transformador, sino que hay que analizar todos los componentes de la fuente.
Y se comportarán diferente según el tipo de fuente.
Las fuentes pueden ser lineales o switching, entre las lineales, el regulador puede ser un zener o un regulador tipo 7805. Los que utilizan zener, siempre consumen la corriente nominal, ya que cuando no hay carga, la corriente tiene que circular por el diodo para poder mantener constante la salida. O sea que aun sin carga consumen lo mismo que con carga.
Los que tienen regulador, consumen menos cuando están en vacío.
Con las conmutadas pasa lo mismo, aunque estén sin carga, consumen lo necesario para mantener el circuito funcionando. Además según sea la configuración, hay fuentes que no pueden trabajar en vacío total(como era el  caso de las fuentes de PC antiguas, no sé las nuevas), por lo que llevan una carga mínima, para cuando no se le conecta nada a la salida.
En general, casi todas las fuentes de cargadores de celulares, de impresoras, etc llevan una carga mínima para trabajar en vacío. 

Saludos!


----------



## gbytir (Abr 27, 2011)

Si alguno de vosotros está realmente preocupado por el consumo de equipos sin carga el famoso "touch control" de una encimera de cocina consume alrededor de 130 W solo para que lleguemos con el dedito y lo encendamos. (15€ al mes en la factura).
Un poco menos un aire acondicionado 60W (7€ de factura).
!Desconectacdlos o mejor aún nunca compreis un aparato con el dichoso encendido por toque!


----------



## GERI (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola como están, tenía una duda.
Estuve probando un par de transformadores (220V a 16V alterna 10 Amp.) de una fuentes quemadas, aclaro que los transformadores los probé sin ningún tipo de carga.
Armé la lámpara en serie de 100W, y para mi sorpresa la lámpara encendía apenas pero encendía, lo mismo en ambos transformadores.
Desenchufo todo por precaución, y coloco el multímetro en serie para medir la corriente que estaba consumiendo y era de 0,18 A (180 mA).
Me dejó la duda si este consumo es normal o no al estar trabajando en vacío.
Si alguien puede sacarme de la duda les agradezco.
Saludos...


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 17, 2011)

el consumo es normal.. como dijeron anteriormente, si le colocoas una lampara incandecente de 100 watts,  notaras que èsta enciende, un poco pero encinede, si colocas la mano sobre el foco, notaras que casi te quema.

como estoy casi todo el dia fuera de casa, yo desconecto  (desenchufo) todo los aparatos:  modular, televison, reguladores,  computadoras, aire acondicionado, etc.  lo unico que dejo conectado es el refrigerador, y creanme, que logre bajar un poco el consumo.


----------



## magl (May 1, 2016)

Abrí el núcleo de un transformador de microondas para quitar la bobina secundaria. Cerré el nucleo con una par de sargentos para medicr el consumo de corriente. 

 a) *Según **area del nucleo*:
Area = ( 3 x 6,5 )=19.5 cms2
Potencia= 19.5 x 19.5 = *380.25 w*
Tensión=220v ;   I = 380,25/220 = *1,73 A

*  b) Medida de la corriente *con el amperímetro* en la bobina primaria (ver imagen): *3,5 A
*potencia=220v x 3,5 = *770 w

¿A que se debe esta diferencia?
¿El no tener la bobina secundaria puede ser la causa?
¿o el no estar el núcleo perfectamente cerrado?, pues algunas láminas se estropearon al abrirlo
 
*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2016)

Me parece que no cierra bien el núcleo ; alguna rebaba ?   . . .


----------



## magl (May 1, 2016)

Bueno, como dije antes, se estropearon las láminas al cortar el núcleo (ver imagen), y el montaje posterior no ha quedado muy fino.


----------



## Eduardo (May 1, 2016)

magl dijo:


> ...
> ¿A que se debe esta diferencia?


Lo que calculaste es una estimación de la potencia que podés manejar con ese núcleo.
Son MUCHOS los factores que entran en juego pero lo común es pensar en el dimensionamiento de un transformador para uso en régimen permanente y núcleo poco saturado.
El transformador de un microondas es para un ciclo de trabajo bajo y en consecuencia se dimensionan con pérdidas altas pues, por el ciclo de trabajo, no llegará a calentarse tanto.

Además, lo que calculaste corresponde a la corriente con el transformador en carga y vos estás midiendo en vacío.

¿Por qué es de 3.5A en vacío? Porque al trabajar saturado la corriente de vacío es alta.
¿Por qué lo hacen así?  Porque así hacen un transformador más chico ==> menos cobre y menos hierro ==> menos costo.  
El rendimiento es espantoso pero no afecta las ventas.



> ¿El no tener la bobina secundaria puede ser la causa?



No.



> ¿o el no estar el núcleo perfectamente cerrado?, pues algunas láminas se estropearon al abrirlo


Eso influye, pa'pior.  Tras que por fabricación tienen corriente de vacío alta, con mayor entrehierro empeora.


----------



## Nestor2017 (May 1, 2016)

Bueno hay que tener varias consideraciones para el calculo de potencia de perdidas en un transformador.
Los transformadores solo funcionan con corriente alterna por lo tanto tenemos 3 tipos de potencia: Aparente, Activa y reactiva.
Aparerente S es la total
Activa, esta es la potencia real que se transforma en calor movimiento luz
Reactiva. es la producida por campos magnéticos (bobinas) y eléctricos (condensadores)

Cuando un transformador esta en vacio y esta alimentado con su tensión nominal tendrá una corriente aproximada de 5 a 7% y esta produce mas potencia reactiva debido a la bobina y potencia activa debido a las perdidas de corrientes parásitas en el núcleo. Si a un transformador se alimenta con una tension mayor a la nominal el nucleo se satura lo cual aumenta las perdidas en el nucleo.

Cuando el transformador esta con carga se añade las perdidas del cobre es decir de las resistencias de las bobinas.


----------



## magl (May 2, 2016)

Bien, sigamos con los cálculos basados en la corriente medida en el primario:
 Potencia=V x I = 220 X 3,5 = *770 W*

* Corriente*
Si en secundario quiero, por ejemplo,  12v, la máxima corriente generada será:  
 I= P / V = 770w / 12v  = *64,16 A*

*¿que cable tendría que usar para esa corriente máxima? *

* Nº de espiras de cable*
Nº de espiras/voltio = 42 /  Area del nucleo = 42 / 19,5cm2 = 2,15 espiras por cada voltio;  
 , es decir, con 12 v necesito 12 x 2,15 = *25,8 espiras*

*¿entrarían 25 vueltas de ese cable en la ventana del secundario que mide 1,3 x 2 cm ?

*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2016)

Lo que estás preguntando está AMPLIAMENTE tratado en el Foro , por que no usas el Buscador y leés-estudiás un poco ?


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2016)

Los cálculos que hacés son para cuando necesitás X potencia y hacés el transformador desde cero.

Acá ya tenés un trafo con su primario y querés sacar X tensión en el secundario. ¿Potencia?  la máxima posible.

¿Con que diámetro de alambre se alcanza eso ==>  pues con el mas grueso posible ¿Y cual va a ser? ==> El que llena la ventana.
Se supone que el primario está *bien* bobinado. Esto es, llenando su ventana.

Pero primero tenés que saber cuantas vueltas tiene el primario para saber cuantas dar al secundario. No te sirven las fórmulas que viste pues este trafo NO está bobinado con esos criterios.
Las podés *estimar* midiendo el diámetro del alambre y el espacio ocupado en la ventana.  Si tenés un calibre va a andar, pero si no tenés que hacer una bobina cualquiera de prueba (con un alambre delgado) y medir la tensión inducida --> con esto sacás las vueltas y calculás cual es el mayor con el que entran N vueltas en el espacio disponible.


Para la corriente que puede entregar, usás:
2A/mm2 para un régimen aliviado (trafos confiables conectados las 24hs).
4A/mm2 ídem anterior pero en lugares ventilados.
6A/mm2 y mas para régimenes intermitentes.


----------



## magl (May 8, 2016)

Puse un cable con funda en bobina secundaria llenando todo el hueco de la ventana. La tensión final conseguida fue de casi 15 v, con unas 22-23 vueltas, con unos 0,65 v. por vuelta. Pero supongo que el cable usado no soportará la corriente máxima que da este transformador por lo que no se como calcular la potencia real del secundario (I' x V') para evaluar el rendimiento o las pérdidas que tiene con respecto al primario. 

Si hago un cortocircuito en el secundario con un cable mas fino se pone al rojo y se parte. 
*¿como podría disminuir la potencia del primario para adaptarla al cable usado en el secundario?
*De esta forma podría calcular mejor las pérdidas de este transformador.


----------



## printido (May 8, 2016)

Reduciendo la tension con que alimentas el primario, por ejemplo colocandole una resistencia en serie.


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2016)

magl dijo:


> Puse un cable con funda en bobina secundaria llenando todo el hueco de la ventana. La tensión final conseguida fue de casi 15 v, con unas 22-23 vueltas, con unos 0,65 v. por vuelta.


Entonces para tener 12V necesitás:  22*12/15 = 19vueltas



> Pero supongo que el cable usado no soportará la corriente máxima que da este transformador


Estás desperdiciando ventana. 
Si antes dijiste que la ventana para el secundario era de 13x20 , nos tomamos 1mm de cada lado para las aislaciones y queda  Av = 11*18 = 198mm2

Ese espacio debe estar lleno de cobre (porque ahí se minimizan las pérdidas), por lo tanto:
Av = k*n*d²   ==>  d = √(Av/(k*n))​
k es el "factor de apilado",  para bobinados "bien hechos" vale prácticamente 1.
Para bobinados a mano y desparejos como el que hiciste puede tomar valores como 1.4 , pero lógicamente depende de lo chancho del trabajo.

Con esos valores te da que el diámetro del alambre debe ser:  d = 2.7mm ==> Usás de 2.5mm pues de 3mm probablemente no entraría.



> por lo que no se como calcular la potencia real del secundario (I' x V') para evaluar el rendimiento o las pérdidas que tiene con respecto al primario.


Tomando 4A/mm2  la corriente nominal quedaría:
In = 4*pi*d²/4 = 20A​


> Si hago un cortocircuito en el secundario con un cable mas fino se pone al rojo y se parte.
> *¿como podría disminuir la potencia del primario para adaptarla al cable usado en el secundario?
> *De esta forma podría calcular mejor las pérdidas de este transformador.


Sin palabras...


----------



## magl (May 9, 2016)

Si, parece que sustituyendo el cable usado por un alambre magneto, que no tiene funda, puedo aumentar la sección del cable que entra en la  ventana y mejorarar el rendimiento

...pero, ¿hay alguna forma de *regular el consumo* *de la bobina primaria*, con algún circuito, para obtener así variaciones en la corriente de la secundaria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2016)

Con un dimmer podés variar la tensión y dependiendo de a lo que esté conectado variaría la corriente.

Podrías por favor explicar claramente ¿¡ Para que vas a usar el transformador ?!


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2016)

magl dijo:


> ...pero, ¿hay alguna forma de *regular el consumo* *de la bobina primaria*, con algún circuito, para obtener así variaciones en la corriente de la secundaria?



Si, las hay. 
Pero ninguna es universal, todas tienen ventajas y desventajas y por supuesto la elección depende de para qué y cómo se necesita regular.  Por eso, en lugar de enredarte con rendimientos lo mejor sería saber en qué querés usar el trafo.


----------



## magl (May 13, 2016)

Bien, he querido ir con cuidado para no salirme del título del tema. 
Todo esto nace de un video en el que un transformador regula el voltaje aplicado a un hilo de nicrom de forma que no se superara la corriente máxima adminitida;  y me pareció muy pedagógico. . 






He visto que con un dimmer puedes hacer un control de potencia, supongo que reduciendo tanto voltaje como amperaje.  







Y me pregunto si puedo aplicar un dimmer al primario de mi transformador para conseguir la regulación que sale en este video.


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2016)

Un dimer ni regula la tensión ni regula la corriente. Sólo apaga o enciende "hábilmente" de forma que la potencia media baje al gusto. La potencia instantánea es la misma con o sin dimer, sólo puede estar encendido o apagado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2016)

Estamos esparando la respuesta !




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrías por favor explicar claramente ¿¡ Para que vas a usar el transformador ?!


----------



## magl (May 14, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estamos esparando la respuesta !


Mi interés es sólo experimetar con la electrónica. 

Y en este caso concreto, hacer algo parecido al transformador de tensión regulable que figura en el video, para evitar que la corriente de salida sea superior a la admitida por la sección del cable usado en el secundario y se me queme el trafo. 

Y si, mas adelante, le pudiera añadir un circuito que de forma automática cortara la corriente cuando se sobrepasara un límite, sería mucho mejor.

Mi interés no va mas allá de experimentar como varía la corriente de salida y poder medirla. Y, como has dicho antes, también entiendo que esa corriente variará según que conecte a la salida del  transformador.


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2016)

Para experimentar, un dimmer es lo mas barato que existe. 
Pero como todo en la vida hay que tomar precauciones.  No podés usar el dimmer con el trafo en vacío o baja carga (siempre preferiblemente resistivas) porque si no, hay una zona donde el triac se dispara solo medio ciclo -->satura el trafo-->la corriente se dispara-->revienta el triac.
Como estoy seguro que vas a conectarlo a lo que se cruce, poné una térmica de 6A a la entrada.


----------



## magl (Oct 4, 2016)

Al final, he construido un dimmer para regular la corriente en el primario del transformador, que se parece al de este esquema:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QPb72S2-GRs/UwsjdIq3suI/AAAAAAAABdA/d_wsH8uERes/s1600/zFoto39bis.JPG

Y además he añadido un térmico de 10A(no tenía de 6A) para proteger el triac, pero no ha saltado en ningún momento y el funcionamiento del dimmer ha sido muy bueno. 
He medido las variaciones de la corriente en el secundario, conectando la salida a cables de distintos grosores, obteniendo valores que van desde casi 0A hasta 82A(_...me parece un valor muy alto_)

¿El valor que lee el polímetro, cuando se usa el dimmer, es real?


----------



## miguelus (Oct 5, 2016)

magl dijo:


> Al final, he construido un dimmer para regular la corriente en el primario del transformador, que se parece al de este esquema:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QPb72S2-GRs/UwsjdIq3suI/AAAAAAAABdA/d_wsH8uERes/s1600/zFoto39bis.JPG


 
Buenos días



magl dijo:


> He medido las variaciones de la corriente en el secundario, conectando la salida a cables de distintos grosores, obteniendo valores que van desde casi 0A hasta 82A(_...me parece un valor muy alto_)


 



Pero ¿Cómo has hecho esta medida?

Los Polímetros, cuando miden en Alterna, miden valores RMS (o casi) por lo que la salida de un Triac y dependiendo del ángulo de conducción no se realiza correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2016)

Como te dice Miguelus

Si mediste con pinza amperométrica y con el dimmer puesto al máximo . . .  mas o menos andaría.

Pero con el dimmer recortando , no es una medida real.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 5, 2016)

Esta bien el intento pero cuando el magnetotérmico quiera empezar a pensar que a lo mejor hay demasiada corriente, hace tiempo que el triac murió.
Si como tu dices es teŕmico solo, entonces aún mas tiempo.


----------



## magl (Oct 5, 2016)

El triac regula el primario
El polimetro es de tipo electromagnetico y está conectado al secundario


----------



## pepibho (Oct 8, 2016)

*M*ucho se salio por las ramas el t*e*ma. la pregunta y la duda era si un trasformador mitico de siempre*,* inductivo*,* consumia lo mismo con carga que sin carga...

*P*ues tarde para la respuesta, si que esos trasformadores tienen mas consumo en parado que un tranformador normal. pero el consumo del bobinado primaro que va a 220V no actua *h*asta que el inductor se*c*undario empieza a consumir la fuerza inducti*v*a. si no es as*í* casi toda la fuerza inducti*v*a regresa al inductor primario convirtiendose en corriente de nuevo...

*M*e e*x*plico mejor*,* un tranformador que cuenta de dos bobinados*,* primari*o* a 220v y se*c*undario como salida 12v por decir, si yo conecto corriente en 220V *é*sa se convierte de electricidad a fuerza inducti*v*a y de fuerza inducti*v*a o bien la capta el bobinado secundario de 12V y la que no *v*a de regreso de*_*nuevo al bobinado primario*,* ese efecto sucederia tambi*é*n a inversa*,* si yo dreno 12V en alterna por el primario*,* esa fuerza de induccion sale reflejada en 220v por el bobinado de 220V. lo que interesa es la fuerza de induccion.. vamos pasar de fuerza inductiva a fuerza el*é*ctrica.

*E*n los tranformadores conmutados lo unico que *v*ar*í*a es que el trasformador es mas pequeño y la frecuencia mucho mas alta de 50hz*,* como que entre 70 a 140 khz, el inductor es ferrico lo cual que la absorcion de la fuerza inducti*v*a es mucho mas rapida (hay algunos inductores que sus nucleros son de materiales un poco especiales para tener unas propiedades especiales en el tiempo de induccion*)*.

*L*a otra *es *que si la corriente no esta alternando*,* nunca *v*a *a *existir paso de flujo de corriente de un bobinado a otro*,* en una conmutada uno de los ciclos nos suele ser indif*e*rente y se usa una resistencia o condensador que dar*í*a el ciclo negati*v*o sin intensidad (esta no se utiliza solo se usa para que suceda el efecto y despues el ciclo positivo drena mas corriente tanta como demande el primario (para eso despues tiene circuitos limitadores para que no re*v*iente de la primera en un cortocircuito, rara vez se utiliza el ciclo contrario mas que para poder crear un flujo de induccion*,* simplemente se derrocha*,* aunque en alguna tv nuev*a*s pequeñas que lle*v*an retroiluminacion led suelen usar este pulso para encender la retroiluminacion que no demanda mucha corriente y bueno asi es algo mas eficiente..

*Y* con eso casi todo lo que puedo sa*b*er sobre transformadores 

*U*n saludo


----------



## magl (Oct 8, 2016)

Si mido el voltaje con el secundario abierto me da 15v. ¿tambien con la tensión hay un valor RMS y otro efectivo?
Se puede saber la potencia viendo la etiqueta del transformador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2016)

Hola a todos , los transformadoes de alta tensión enpleyados en hornos de microondas operan propositalmente  en modo saturado , con eso gañam una mejor regulación de la alta tensión con las variaciones de tensión de entrada que canbia y mucho dependente de la Red local . Desafortunadamente calientan mucho porque desperdiza potencia en efecto Joule.
Entre los dos devanados (primario y secundario) hay dos bloques hechos de chapitas de hierro en las dos ventanas , eses bloques roban (curto circuitan) lo flujo magnectico generado por la bobina primaria saturando lo nucleo , y eses dos bloques deben sener quitados. Con eso observamos un decrescimo en la curriente absorvida por lo primario cuando sin carga en lo devanado secundario.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fabybu (Abr 16, 2022)

Hola, revivo este tema para mi consulta. Se trata sobre el consumo de un transformador con núcleo laminado EI, por eso la consulta en este tema.

Al transformador lo armé yo, con:
Laminación 111
Carrete 26mm cuadrado
Primario alambre diámetro 0.35
Secundario alambre diámetro 0.9

Cuando lo probé con la lámpara serie encendió de manera tenue (P-lámpara =40W), como me pareció raro, lo conecté a la red, medí corriente y midió 100mA. Otros transformadores me miden 8, 10, hasta 30mA, pero el consumo de 100mA me parece demasiado alto, por lo que algún error tenía que tener.

En los cálculos que hice, las espiras/volt me dan 5.9 (38/6.45cm2 - el "38" lo copié del libro cálculo de transformadores de Stecca, Dimenna), por lo que tenía que dar 1296 vueltas de primario y 106 de secundario (para los 18V que yo quería).
Cuando lo armé, terminé haciendo cualquier cosa, hice unas 3 o 4 vueltas a lo largo del carrete del bobinado primario y no se por qué, puse una vuelta de preshpan (0.3mm), llegué a las 1026 vueltas y no quise seguir porque el espacio en ventana se me estaba yendo demasiado alto, entonces empecé con el secundario, di 96 vueltas en total completando 3 hileras y como me excedí un poco del espacio y la "E" no entraba bien (entraba pero demasiado justo), apreté con la morsa un poco al núcleo ya bobinado y luego si ya pude completar el armado.

Luego medí con distintas cargas resistivas y conseguí este cuadro.



Yo creo que le erré a los alambres, y cuando apreté con la morsa hice lío, creo que tendría que haber sido 0.3 en el primario y 0.7 en el secundario, reduciendo esos alambres debería entrar mejor y por supuesto sin agregar esa capa innecesaria de preshpan en medio del primario .

La pregunta es si podré dejar armado este trafo como para una fuentecita y si a alguien le pasó algo similar con el consumo tan alto en vacío.
Todavía no lo aislé con barniz, pero tampoco creo que me solucione el problema, ¿o si?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2022)

Leé de *acá* en adelante.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 17, 2022)

Hola.

Creo que vas a tener que rehacer tu transformador.

Mira aquí, tal  vez te ayude.






						Cálculo de transformadores mediante Software
					

Les adjunto un programa para realizar los cálculos de espiras y calibre del alambre según el voltaje de entrada, el voltaje de salida y el tamaño del núcleo.   Se pueden guiar con el manual para el diseño de transformadores que se menciona en este tema...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fabybu (May 1, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Leé de *acá* en adelante.


Muy parecido el caso. Al parecer si era problema de un defecto de vueltas en el primario (continúa abajo).



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo que vas a tener que rehacer tu transformador.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por la sugerencia, pero sinceramente no me convencen los soft para cálculos de transformadores, la verdad luego de repasar y hacer nuevos cálculos y con muy poco de práctica ya te familiarizás con las ecuaciones y las podés ir haciendo con una calculadora mas rápido y con mas criterio.

Al final no rehice el transformador porque con el trabajo que me había costado hacer el primario no quería saber nada con la idea; así que decidí hacer otro, me costó mucho trabajo conseguir proveedores en Córdoba (Arg) pero conseguí, y cuando conseguí compré para L.112. 
El error que había cometido en el primer trafo, es que cuando compré alambre 0.35 y 0.9, en realidad no tienen en cuenta el barniz aislante y no lo sabía, cuando conseguí un micrómetro y medí, las cuentas me dieron perfectas. Hay entre 0.05 y 0.06 de barniz en el alambre, entonces mis alambres ocupaban (diámetro) 0.41 y 0.96, con esos números y el agregado innecesario del pressphan entre medio del primario era obvio que me iba a quedar sin lugar en la ventana.

El nuevo trafo lo hice con laminación 112 y carrete cuadrado de 29mm, 1209 vueltas de alambre 0.35mm (diámetro) de primario y 148 vueltas de alambre 1mm (diámetro) en el secundario. El resultado fue espectacular, 24mA de corriente en el primario con el secundario en vacío, mejor que otros comerciales que tengo. Las vueltas fueron bobinadas de manera prolija sin superponer espiras. Llevar la cuenta fue fácil, conté las vueltas en una fila y para cuando llegué a 13 filas tenía el primario completo, ídem para el secundario.

Paso fotos de los dos trafos y nuevas mediciones con instrumentos mas precisos.









La necesidad del transformador es para que los chicos del cole hagan uno, pero antes quise armarlo yo para ver si las cuentas daban bien (y menos mal lo hice). En 2020 y 2021 no tuvieron nada de práctica y bueno, tratamos de recuperar lo máximo que se pueda. Luego habrá que armar la fuente para que les quede la herramienta.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## unmonje (May 1, 2022)

fabybu dijo:


> Muy parecido el caso. Al parecer si era problema de un defecto de vueltas en el primario (continúa abajo).
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por la sugerencia, pero sinceramente no me convencen los soft para cálculos de transformadores, la verdad luego de repasar y hacer nuevos cálculos y con muy poco de práctica ya te familiarizás con las ecuaciones y las podés ir haciendo con una calculadora mas rápido y con mas criterio.
> ...


De paso le aviso que, por estos parajes, el uso o armado de esos transformadores, prácticamente ha quedado sumido en el olvido.   ☹️


----------

